# Why would my 89 GXE pull hard to the right?



## Bailador (Jan 4, 2004)

I took it to get a front wheel alignment and the shop told me they set the toe but couldn't do any more for my max because there isn't a camber, caster adjustment. They guessed that the cause of the misalignment is a tweaked unibody from accident damage. I took it to a 2nd shop and they agree that there is no camber, caster adjustment and that the toe is properly set. I know the first owner didn't crash it and I've owned this max from 25K mi to the present 207K mi. A couple of years ago I replaced the struts and the front wheel bearings. Assuming the unibody isn't tweaked, what else would cause the misalignment? Any chance it is related to the steering rack? I'm asking because the steering doesn't feel anywhere near as tight as it did at 25K miles.


----------



## NzRacer (Dec 25, 2003)

Did you hit a big curb? :loser:


----------



## Bailador (Jan 4, 2004)

No, I didn't hit a big curb but there may be another explanation. Read my 2-2-04 post.


----------



## fugi (Feb 6, 2004)

*Possible Problems...*

Hey,

I'm new so here goes my first reply. I had a similar problem and maybe I could help. Check the high pressure hoses for the power steering system(on the right side in a VE). I had a leak and the fluid drained onto my control arm. The rubber bushings didn't seem to like the fluid to much. They fell apart and when I accelerated/braked it pulled hard right. You can tell by lookin behind the tire on the control arm and checking to see if it feels wet or greasy. It could also just be tire pressure or maybe even a worn out tie-rod. If its the bushings you can get urethane replacements from... 

http://www.oztek.us/noltec.php?mid=25

Good luck,

Matt


----------



## harrymay (Oct 31, 2003)

well then, i had my barkes checked the other day, i was having a problem with the car pulling hard to the left. turns out that whoever had the car before me did a crappy brake job, they didnt use the return spring, bushing on the calipers and a bunch of other stuff. anyway that cured my problem mostly


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Bailador said:


> I took it to get a front wheel alignment and the shop told me they set the toe but couldn't do any more for my max because there isn't a camber, caster adjustment. They guessed that the cause of the misalignment is a tweaked unibody from accident damage. I took it to a 2nd shop and they agree that there is no camber, caster adjustment and that the toe is properly set. I know the first owner didn't crash it and I've owned this max from 25K mi to the present 207K mi. A couple of years ago I replaced the struts and the front wheel bearings. Assuming the unibody isn't tweaked, what else would cause the misalignment? Any chance it is related to the steering rack? I'm asking because the steering doesn't feel anywhere near as tight as it did at 25K miles.


You probably have worn/missing steering rack bushings (loose feeling) or worn out lower control arm bushings also causes the lose feeling . Have these checked and I think youll find your pulling problem . Also have the balljoints checked at the same time . If they didnt catch this I recc finding another shop .


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

at 200k miles, you're going to need new tie rod ends, ball joints, and control arm bushings.

tie rod ends and ball joints are a DIY if you've got a set of hand tools. the control arm bushings require a hydraulic press. I've written up instructions on 4dsc.com...
http://www.4dsc.com/articles/suspension/control_arm_bushing/control_arm_bushing.shtml

If you're not comfortable doing the bushings on the control arms, I do a core swap program where I rebuild a set of arms and mail them to you.. you replace them and send your old ones back to me. as long as I can rebuild them (not bent or damaged), then I refund a core charge to you.
Interested?


FYI, I've also recently modded some 4th gen Energy Suspension bushings to fit into the 3rd gen control arms. nice increase in handling performance. price is the same on the core swap if you want them instead of the OE rubber.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Brand New control arms are also available.


----------

